# Senta Berger - Ritratto di una borghesia in nero



## fagiti (1 Dez. 2007)

http://rapidshare.com/files/73501343/berger.avi


----------



## sidney vicious (8 Dez. 2007)

bekannt und gut. danke für senta


----------



## manjon (10 Dez. 2007)

danke für den oidie


----------



## NAFFTIE (19 Jan. 2010)

danke fürs vid mit senta ;-)


----------



## Punisher (19 Jan. 2010)

sehr schön


----------



## mikkka007 (9 Feb. 2010)

mille gracie!


----------



## Beata (17 Juli 2011)

fagiti schrieb:


> http://rapidshare.com/files/73501343/berger.avi



Einfach nur DANKE.Unbezahlbare Schätze-Die "älteren" Damen hatten noch das gewisse ETWAS!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Thorsten68 (1 Nov. 2012)

Hübsch, danke.


----------

